# New Gibson LP 7 string?



## Triple-J (Oct 5, 2014)

I've just spotted this on Thomann and I'm not a Gibson guy but a USA made 7 string for just over a grand seems like a pretty good deal to me but I can't find any info elsewhere so is this new or maybe something for 2015 that's been posted early?







Gibson Les Paul Classic 7 String 
mahogany body & neck
carved maple top 
rosewood fretboard w/trapezoid inlays 
22 frets & 628mm scale 
Seymour Duncan 59 and JB humbucker pickups w/15 db boost and push/pull coil splitting 
Grover tuners 
made in the USA & includes hardcase
Gibson Les Paul Classic 7 String - Thomann UK


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 5, 2014)

Just over a grand? looks to be a bit shy of 3k to me haha

Still pretty cool

EDIT: my bad on the price, I should have read more closely

if it is $1,500 then seems like a steel, well at least for gibson prices haha


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, shit. Never thought I'd see the day. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for a closeout or used deal on these, since it's nearly inevitable that this will be a one-year release.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 5, 2014)

It's cool, but I doubt any one will buy it at Gibson's new prices, they might be priced well on the used market though.

Edit:


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 5, 2014)

1700 pounds with VAT is nowhere near $3k street price in USA. That should be closer to $1500 here. I like it.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> 1700 pounds with VAT is nowhere near $3k street price in USA. That should be closer to $1500 here. I like it.



If zZounds gets them on a 12-month payment plan for $1500-1750, I'll be all over that. It's not really any better specced than my MKH LP7 (I prefer the Gibson's passive routing, but the Epi has an ebony fretboard), but there are too few 24.75" 7s, and the collectibility of the first official LP7 is too much to pass up. Now if we could get one in those worn finishes that have been going around the past few years.... 

EDIT: the 6-string LP Classic for 2015 streets at $2300, though....


----------



## cardinal (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh man my wife will be pissed.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 5, 2014)

awesome! finally the wait is over... I only wish I was in a situation I could afford this right now.....but I am not....oh well.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 5, 2014)

celticelk said:


> EDIT: the 6-string LP Classic for 2015 streets at $2300, though....



Doh, weird. Usually you can just change the pound sign to a dollar sign and be close to pricing here.

I'm a lot less interested at $2500 than $1500, have to wait for closeout after they're discontinued in 6 months I guess 

Black with chrome hardware "John Sykes Edition" or white with gold hardware "Randy Rhoads Edition" would be my preference. You can keep your worn finishes


----------



## RobertStyx (Oct 5, 2014)

I can already hear my bank account crying...


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> Doh, weird. Usually you can just change the pound sign to a dollar sign and be close to pricing here.
> 
> I'm a lot less interested at $2500 than $1500, have to wait for closeout after they're discontinued in 6 months I guess
> 
> Black with chrome hardware "John Sykes Edition" or white with gold hardware "Randy Rhoads Edition" would be my preference. You can keep your worn finishes



Doesn't seem to work that way with Gibson: Thomann lists the 2014 LP Classic for £1200, while zZounds has it for $1860.

I'd definitely hit a black/chrome LP7, but you can keep your gold hardware.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 5, 2014)

F_u_cking beyond cool!

Edit: Here's a bigger pic:






Edit: Also, here's a pic of Bill Kelliher's new LP:


----------



## DeathChord (Oct 5, 2014)

I think their a little late to the game!


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

DeathChord said:


> I think their a little late to the game!



That depends on what you think the game is.


----------



## Omura (Oct 5, 2014)

DeathChord said:


> I think their a little late to the game!



They're! Dammit!


----------



## Tango616 (Oct 5, 2014)

628mm scale? thats 24.7", that's even shorter than their regular 6 string 24.72" (I realize that difference will be neglegeble) But seriously. I imagine that low B Will be flub city. I just don't understand that scale choice.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 5, 2014)

The Gibson scale I don't think is actually 24.75. That's usually short hand for what's closer to 628 mm. And I have what's essentially the Epiphone version of this guitar (Epiphone LP Classic 7 String) and the low B sounds awesome.

And thank you Henry that this doesn't have EMGs like the Gibson V and Explorer 7 strings.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Tango616 said:


> 628mm scale? thats 24.7", that's even shorter than their regular 6 string 24.72" (I realize that difference will be neglegeble) But seriously. I imagine that low B Will be flub city. I just don't understand that scale choice.



Amon Amarth "The Pursuit Of Vikings" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

Tango616 said:


> 628mm scale? thats 24.7", that's even shorter than their regular 6 string 24.72" (I realize that difference will be neglegeble) But seriously. I imagine that low B Will be flub city. I just don't understand that scale choice.



That'll depend on your preferences for string gauge and feel. I play 24.75" 7s with a 62 for my B string, and I'm perfectly satisfied with the tone and tension - but I'm playing doom- and jazz-influenced music, not tech death. YMMV.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 5, 2014)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Amon Amarth "The Pursuit Of Vikings" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube



To be fair their tone is somewhat flubby and they don't use a lot of gain at all. It's possible, but it's not going to sound the best to a lot of people. 

Also, I went through a few Gibbys on Thromann, and they all seem to be 628mm.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

cardinal said:


> And thank you Henry that this doesn't have EMGs like the Gibson V and Explorer 7 strings.



It's a shame they couldn't use covered pickups, though. Pauls just don't look right to me with open-coil pickups. A pair of BKPs would be my first move if I picked up one of these.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2014)

I owned one of the Epiphones for a while, would love to have one the these.


----------



## wat (Oct 5, 2014)

Tango616 said:


> 628mm scale? thats 24.7", that's even shorter than their regular 6 string 24.72" (I realize that difference will be neglegeble) But seriously. I imagine that low B Will be flub city. I just don't understand that scale choice.



Tons of bands tune 6 string LP's to B and even A and sound great so with a 7 string it'll be no different.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 5, 2014)

Very interesting. Never thought I would see that on a Les Paul. Neat!


----------



## tian (Oct 5, 2014)

The fact it has a reasonable price and lacks the new 2015 features makes me think this may be a limited Thonman run but still pretty cool. I'd be curious to know the width of the nut on these.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

tian said:


> The fact it has a reasonable price and lacks the new 2015 features makes me think this may be a limited Thonman run but still pretty cool.



Does Gibson even do that? I've heard of other manufacturers doing retailer-specific runs, but I can't bring a Gibson example to mind.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Oct 5, 2014)

I never liked the idea of the Epi 7's before, they just never interested me for some reason. And I always jokingly said if there is ever a legit Gibson LP7 released I will jump on it no problems. Guess I got to put my money where my mouth is now...........Thanks Gibson, Sorry bank account.....


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 5, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Does Gibson even do that? I've heard of other manufacturers doing retailer-specific runs, but I can't bring a Gibson example to mind.



The Traditional Pro II LP and the AAA Flame Top LP Special are Guitar Center Exclusives.

Edit: Here's the 7 string LP at another dealer: http://www.4sound.se/gitarr/elektrisk/right/gibson-les-paul-classic-7-string-ebony


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> The Traditional Pro II LP and the AAA Flame Top LP Special are Guitar Center Exclusives.
> 
> Edit: Here's the 7 string LP at another dealer: Köp Gibson Les Paul Classic 7 string Ebony - 4Sound.se



Thanks! If it's showing up at multiple retailers, then it's obviously not a Thomann exclusive, and I can't imagine that Gibson would offer a US-made Paul only in Europe. (...right? ). European dealers have "scooped" the official announcements of other models recently (that Antigua-finish baritone Jazzmaster, for example), so I'm guessing we'll hear something firm from Gibson in due course.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 5, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Thanks! If it's showing up at multiple retailers, then it's obviously not a Thomann exclusive, and I can't imagine that Gibson would offer a US-made Paul only in Europe. (...right? ). European dealers have "scooped" the official announcements of other models recently (that Antigua-finish baritone Jazzmaster, for example), so I'm guessing we'll hear something firm from Gibson in due course.



No problem! Just looks like the European dealers are getting info on some models before the U.S. The Bill Kelliher LP is only found on thomann at the moment and of course that will be available globally.

Gibson Bill Kelliher Halcyon Les Paul - Thomann UK


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Thanks! If it's showing up at multiple retailers, then it's obviously not a Thomann exclusive, and I can't imagine that Gibson would offer a US-made Paul only in Europe. (...right? ). European dealers have "scooped" the official announcements of other models recently (that Antigua-finish baritone Jazzmaster, for example), so I'm guessing we'll hear something firm from Gibson in due course.



While I highly doubt this isn't coming to the US, Gibson has had some models marketed outside the US, the Tak LPDCs for example.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh, man. The sludge I could write


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 6, 2014)

Tango616 said:


> 628mm scale? thats 24.7", that's even shorter than their regular 6 string 24.72" (I realize that difference will be neglegeble) But seriously. I imagine that low B Will be flub city. I just don't understand that scale choice.



Carcass plays Gibsons down at B and they sound monstrous, but the concern is understandable. 

Very cool to see Gibson actually make this and not have the price tag somewhere in the atmosphere.


----------



## asher (Oct 6, 2014)

Waiting to see how it lands in the States.


----------



## xxvicarious (Oct 6, 2014)

24.7" scale 
C'mon Gibson, 25" isn't asking too much!!!


----------



## asher (Oct 6, 2014)

^ nearly everything Gibson makes is 24.75". It's their thing. Why would this be different?


----------



## MrPowers (Oct 6, 2014)

.... This makes me wish I had held off a year and not bought my ESP... I've wanted a USA made PRS 7 or a USA made Gibson LP 7 for so long. Can't wait to see what it's going to cost in the states.


----------



## stevexc (Oct 6, 2014)

xxvicarious said:


> 24.7" scale
> C'mon Gibson, 25" isn't asking too much!!!



+1 to what asher's saying... one of Gibson's trademark specs is 24.75" scale and always will be. Plus, 25" is a relatively rare scale... who aside from PRS produces anything 25" often? (Edit: I realize you may have been just omitting everything after the decimal - but the fact that 25.5" is very common doesn't really change anything. Precision in terms of scale length is handy, as there is a difference between 24.75, 25, and 25.5" scales)

Add on to the fact that there is a huge market for a Gibson-scale 7-string, as currently there is, well, next to nothing in mass production right now - even ESP's 7-string LPs are all 25.5"... Gibson has more reasons to produce a 24.75" than anything else.

Plus it's not exactly aimed at the 25lb tension at Drop F djent kiddies, bands have proven time and time again over the years that 24.75" works great for B/Drop A (Eluveitie, Carcass, Amon Amarth, Nile to name a brief few).

I'm really glad this guitar is coming out. I'd never buy or play it myself - I just can't get comfortable with an Les Paul shape - but the market is there. I'll just hold out until I find a Flying V 7-string, I know they're out there!


----------



## cardinal (Oct 6, 2014)

^ Gibson made a V with EMGs a few years ago an Epiphone made one with passives before that. The Epi LP7 I have is a great guitar, so I assume the V was nice too.


----------



## stevexc (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah I've seen them around, they're just not too common up here and rarely cheap.


----------



## jwade (Oct 6, 2014)

This is excellent. Can't wait. I was thinking about trading in my amp and snagging an M80M, but this kills that plan completely. A legit LP7 with a JB/59, oh boy.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 6, 2014)

The scale length isn't really my cup of tea but cool to see that a brand like Gibson is putting out more guitars like this. Now, if only Fender could release a 7 string Tele...


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 6, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> No problem! Just looks like the European dealers are getting info on some models before the U.S. The Bill Kelliher LP is only found on thomann at the moment and of course that will be available globally.
> 
> Gibson Bill Kelliher Halcyon Les Paul - Thomann UK



Weird, not getting why it's 800 more &#8364; than his signature explorer, exact same specs. Don't telle me a CNC carved top is worth 800&#8364;.
Win't buy as I don't like LPs bodies for my playing but it's still weird.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Oct 6, 2014)

Why didn't they make it with the Buckethead model scale?


----------



## stevexc (Oct 6, 2014)

NorCal_Val said:


> Why didn't they make it with the Buckethead model scale?



Because they're saving that for the Les Paul 7 Baritone. Also because people want a 24.75" scale 7-string LP.

Also for the same reason that it's not shaped like a V, or why it doesn't say Ibanez on the headstock, or why it doesn't have 3 single coils... because it's a Les Paul Classic.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Oct 6, 2014)

If this comes to the states I will sell my kidney to buy one


----------



## jwade (Oct 6, 2014)

Apparently, it's going to be a limited edition situation:


----------



## celticelk (Oct 6, 2014)

^^^ Wonder what that'll do to the price....


----------



## jwade (Oct 6, 2014)

Most of the time, that usually means $2500-3000 for Gibson stuff. Bleh. Hope not though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2014)

The 7-string V was a limited edition and it was very fairly priced.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 6, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 7-string V was a limited edition and it was very fairly priced.



And Gibson seems to *not* be including a number of its fancy new standard features (the robot tuners, for example), which could help to keep the cost down. I'll reserve judgement until I see a street price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2014)

Honestly, even at $3k this is a great deal. No one else is making 24.75" scale, passive equipped, single cut 7-strings in America on a ready-to-go basis. 

Yeah, you can go to a random luthier or custom shop and get something...eventually, but this isn't exactly saturated part of the market. 

Plus, this isn't an LTD or Schecter, it's going to hold it's value. Those 7-string Vs and Explorers are the perfect example. They NEVER pop up used and when they do they sell for a good 15%+ than what they went for new, and that's only after a couple years and on less popular models, this is a Les Paul.


----------



## wat (Oct 7, 2014)

I really need a LP 7 string in my life.

I love my Ibanez super-strat 7-strings as much as the next guy but the Les Paul sound is just where it's at for me.


The fact that I tune UP half step on 7 string would probably make a LP 7 string perfect for me, too.


----------



## wat (Oct 7, 2014)

At the end of the day, I wonder how this thing REALLY compares with the much less expensive Matt Heafy Epiphone, considering it has the Axcess neck heal...hmm


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 7, 2014)

I guess this is Gibson trying to keep up.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 7, 2014)

wat said:


> At the end of the day, I wonder how this thing REALLY compares with the much less expensive Matt Heafy Epiphone, considering it has the Axcess neck heal...hmm



I'm wondering that too. The Epi also has an ebony fretboard, which I prefer. I'm willing to acknowledge that Gibson's assembly and QC may just be that much better (and made in the US, which is a definite plus in my book), but also that I may not be a good enough guitarist for those differences to actually affect my enjoyment of the instrument very much (which is by no means a new question for me). Guess I'll have to get my hands on one and see for myself.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if I will actually buy one of these or not - at this point I might prefer my "modernized" LP7's with their sleek neck joints (and Floyd on the Agile...). It's too bad the chances of getting to try one of these without buying it are basically zero, I might just have to buy one from somewhere with a liberal return policy and be "that guy" who buys something with no intention of keeping it.

Agile neck joint:






Ibanez neck joint:






dunno if I can go back to one of these guys:


----------



## asher (Oct 7, 2014)

I really wish 7 strings had been an option when I got my custom AL


----------



## Skullet (Oct 7, 2014)

I am ready for this!! Do not care about scale length whether its 24.75 , 25, 25.5 well you get the picture lol


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 7, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 7-string V was a limited edition and it was very fairly priced.


It was priced like a flying V. Since the LP is 2200 that gives you a rough idea: it's going to be priced like a LP.


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm very curious as to how they're going to voice the pickups. Modern 500T style or more classic PAF voicing? Definitely going to try to snatch one of these before they're gone!


----------



## jwade (Oct 7, 2014)

It specifically says Seymour Duncan JB bridge, 59 neck.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi People, it's been a while since I've been here. I found out the hard way a few months ago - via a very bad case of dermatitis (that resulted in me having to see a dermatologist), that I'm allergic to chromium (which is used in stainless steel [and some guitar strings]), and nickel (which is used in most electric guitar strings!). As a result, I have to use nickel and chromium free electric guitar strings. Very few sets of strings meet this requirement, and I now use one of them - Ernie Ball Cobalts. Unfortunately, to help pay for the medical bills my dermatitis caused, I had to sell the Schecter Jazz 7. 

But I'm digressing - while I'd love to have a 7-string Les Paul (or Ibanez ARZ for that matter), and have had a few 25.5"scale guitars (Schecter Jazz 7, and DeArmond Sevenstar), and a 25" scale guitar (a Danelectro MOD 7), and have used heavier gauge strings (11 gauge 6-string sets, with a .065" extra string for the 7th string) on those guitars to tighten up the feel, I'd really prefer a longer scale instrument like my Schecter Omen Extreme 7 was (the only reason I got rid of that guitar, is because I just am not a fan of Strat bodied guitars). As a result, I think I'll keep on GASing for the 27" scale Agile AL-1000 727 (which is semi-hollow to boot, and I LOVE semi-hollow guitars). 







Oh, before I forget, luckily I can get Ernie Ball Cobalts in 10 gauge, or 11 gauge, 7-string sets, or it would be a case of forgetting about playing 7-string guitars anymore. As it is, nobody makes 8-string sets, that meet my nickel and chromium free requirements, so 8-string guitars are a no go for me.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Oct 8, 2014)

Done. I'm getting one.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 8, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I'm wondering that too. The Epi also has an ebony fretboard, which I prefer. I'm willing to acknowledge that Gibson's assembly and QC may just be that much better (and made in the US, which is a definite plus in my book), but also that I may not be a good enough guitarist for those differences to actually affect my enjoyment of the instrument very much (which is by no means a new question for me). Guess I'll have to get my hands on one and see for myself.



That's kinda my concern. I have one of the older Korean-built LP7s, and it's everything I could want in a Les Paul. Plays great and sounds like a beast. Heavy like an LP should be, but not super heavy. I really want this Gibson, but I think really only for ego to have the Gibson logo on the headstock. And because I'm sure these only will be made for one year and if I don't jump on it, I'll regret it and end up buying one down the road for too much money...



troyguitar said:


> I'm not sure if I will actually buy one of these or not - at this point I might prefer my "modernized" LP7's with their sleek neck joints (and Floyd on the Agile...). It's too bad the chances of getting to try one of these without buying it are basically zero, I might just have to buy one from somewhere with a liberal return policy and be "that guy" who buys something with no intention of keeping it.[/IMG]



I guess I don't mind big neck heels (I play Strats, LPs, and the OG UV7s), but it's just part of an LP to me. Want to reach the high frets? Just prop your foot up on a monitor or speaker cab and strike the rockstar pose!


----------



## ben_hurt (Oct 9, 2014)

This is very exciting!

Anyone know what the "boost" toggle switch is? I'm not familiar with this config for controls on a gibson.

As far as scale length goes, I've found that a 27" scale length is super duper comfortable for me, but you can get completely savage tones out of standard length necks on crazy down-tuned guitars. These guys, for example: Northless

I have one of the V's and I'm in the process of converting it to passive pickups. The EMGs are horrible.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 9, 2014)

ben_hurt said:


> This is very exciting!
> 
> Anyone know what the "boost" toggle switch is? I'm not familiar with this config for controls on a gibson.


It's just a simple 15db boost, the guitar is basically a 2014 Gibson Les Paul Classic with an extra string.


----------



## jwade (Oct 9, 2014)

Ho boy: Gibson.com: Les Paul Classic 7 String

If that's actually the retail price, yes please. Even more excited.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 9, 2014)

If it is anything less than 25.5 I aint even CLOSE to interested.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised to see this, and I'm kind of not. It took them long enough, but I don't know anything about production on a scale like how Gibson does it, so I can't really act like I know more than them.

If I lived in a world where I wasn't poor as f-, I'd probably buy this.

The passive pickups are a relief, though.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 10, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, even at $3k this is a great deal. No one else is making 24.75" scale, passive equipped, single cut 7-strings in America on a ready-to-go basis.
> 
> Yeah, you can go to a random luthier or custom shop and get something...eventually, but this isn't exactly saturated part of the market.
> 
> Plus, this isn't an LTD or Schecter, it's going to hold it's value. Those 7-string Vs and Explorers are the perfect example. They NEVER pop up used and when they do they sell for a good 15%+ than what they went for new, and that's only after a couple years and on less popular models, this is a Les Paul.



This. 
I really like it. If its half as good to play as the 1998 USA Standard I got few weeks back then it will be a fantastic guitar. Tho personally I would prefer the normal standard controls rather than the mini toggle "boost" switch, but that's just me


----------



## Skullet (Oct 10, 2014)

People need to dry their eyes , alot of people dogging on this guitar before even playing it . A good set up and a thick set of strings and it will be good for Drop A  

I'm also digging this one (6 string content) : 

Gibson.com: Les Paul Studio Hot Rod


----------



## celticelk (Oct 10, 2014)

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> If it is anything less than 25.5 I aint even CLOSE to interested.



I'll take yours, then. =)


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I'll take yours, then. =)


----------



## cellopet (Oct 10, 2014)

I have an Epiphone 7 Strings Limited Edition witk BKP that's really really nice!!!


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 10, 2014)

jwade said:


> Ho boy: Gibson.com: Les Paul Classic 7 String
> 
> If that's actually the retail price, yes please. Even more excited.



Presumably that's list price, so street price should be less.

Specs show 50mm nut width and 12" radius for those who were wondering. All of my 7's have been 48mm at the nut so I'm not sure how I feel about a wider neck - guess it depends on whether it's wider all the way up or just at the nut.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> Presumably that's list price, so street price should be less.



To my knowledge, Gibson posts MAP now, not MSRP.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To my knowledge, Gibson posts MAP now, not MSRP.



I checked that against some of the currently-available models, and you are correct.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To my knowledge, Gibson posts MAP now, not MSRP.



Well that's good since "list price" is a stupid idea, but unfortunate since I was hoping the guitar would be under 2 grand 

edit: Looks like black finish only too. I'll probably wait for the closeout/used discounts.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2014)

The New Gibson Les Paul 7 String, And Why It Will Fail- And Why That's Good for Gibson - GearGods

This article. Why?


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 10, 2014)

MikeH said:


> The New Gibson Les Paul 7 String, And Why It Will Fail- And Why That's Good for Gibson - GearGods
> 
> This article. Why?



That guy is an idiot and apparently he knows it since he has comments turned off on that article 

Trey Xavier: Go djent in a fire, this guitar is for grownups.


----------



## wat (Oct 10, 2014)

MikeH said:


> The New Gibson Les Paul 7 String, And Why It Will Fail- And Why That's Good for Gibson - GearGods
> 
> This article. Why?



Seems like it was taken down?


What kind of things did the article say?


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 10, 2014)

wat said:


> Seems like it was taken down?
> 
> 
> What kind of things did the article say?





> Hows that for an attention grabber? Its no secret that Gibson is NOT a company that is hip to the cutting edge of todays musicians or musical styles, but I think at this point they might be trying to ignore physics as well.
> 
> This isnt to say Gibson has made NO innovations  they now put all their guitars on the PLEK, a laser guided fret leveling machine that makes for serious playability. The problem is when they THINK theyre making a leap forward, but are actually woefully out of touch. Case in point- they are making the Min-E-Tune motorized tuners (now rebranded as G-Force) standard on almost ALL Gibson guitars, while casually raising prices 29%. Like we wouldnt notice that they went up almost a THIRD! Theyre innovating in all the wrong areas, because really, theres nothing that needs to change.
> 
> ...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Oct 10, 2014)

"...and they all suffer from the same problem: 24.75&#8243; scale length. If you dont have a strong understanding of scale length,..."

Lol. What a whining idiot.  Drop A is no problem with that scale length.


----------



## jwade (Oct 10, 2014)

Baha, I just fell over laughing:



> 24.75 is barely long enough to keep tension on your low E string



Hooooookay, sweet story, bro.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 10, 2014)

Should someone tell him that strings come in other gauges than "light"? And that a company that *already sells* 24.75"-scale 7-strings might have a better grasp on the size of its market than he does?


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 10, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I'll take yours, then. =)



Go ahead. I just feel that anything with a scale shorter than 25.5 is a bit flubby sounding. Sure, thicker strings would work I guess, but whatever.
It might actually be cool for uptuning. Like maybe C standard with a high... would it be F#?


----------



## jwade (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## aneurysm (Oct 11, 2014)

IMHO, everyone have their Opinion and that´s good !
I wouldn´t say he is an Idiot, i have a Schecter Kenny Hickey ( 26.5 Scale ) and a PRS Standard ( 25 Scale ) .
Both of them have Mahagony Bodys, same String Gauge ( 12-56 ) same Tuning ( B - Standard ) but sound totally different.
Neither of them is better, but all in all i prefer the Schecter cause to me it sounds more clear and bigger.
So, i do believe Scale Length is important but at the End everyone hears different .
It always depends on what you want to hear and get out of it. Personally, if i play in such low Tunings, i want everything to sound clear and a longer Scale helps a lot .
Just my 0,02


----------



## fps (Oct 11, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> IMHO, everyone have their Opinion and that´s good !
> I wouldn´t say he is an Idiot, i have a Schecter Kenny Hickey ( 26.5 Scale ) and a PRS Standard ( 25.5 ) .
> Both of them have Mahagony Bodys, same String Gauge ( 12-56 ) same Tuning ( B - Standard ) but sound totally different.
> Neither of them is better, but all in all i prefer the Schecter cause to me it sounds more clear and bigger.
> ...



Well that's the thing, you're right, it is up to preference. A lot of players don't want clarity, they want extra chunk and rumble. The guy presented it as if it's an open-and-shut case, it's not!


----------



## wat (Oct 11, 2014)

IMO, the article is basically pandering to the fads of dj0nt and longer scale guitars. 




troyguitar said:


> That guy is an idiot and apparently he knows it since he has comments turned off on that article
> 
> Trey Xavier: Go djent in a fire, this guitar is for grownups.



THIS


----------



## nikt (Oct 11, 2014)

I would love to try one out. 
Never had problems with 24 3/4 as long as the neck is more round and fat.


----------



## fps (Oct 11, 2014)

Only justification I can think of for that article would be to see whether the djent trend is over, or there's a big enough backlash on it that they start covering other things. So why disable the comments?


----------



## jwade (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you post in the wrong thread? The article here has nothing to do with 'djent'.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 11, 2014)

jwade said:


> Did you post in the wrong thread? The article here has nothing to do with 'djent'.


Tons of people on here seems to think that only people who play 0001000101001010001 staccato riffs are the only people who likes baritones.


----------



## fps (Oct 11, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Tons of people on here seems to think that only people who play 0001000101001010001 staccato riffs are the only people who likes baritones.



I don't, but I DO think people who like djent automatically recoil from shorter scales like they're unusable, and it's an affectation that comes from internet forums rather than necessarily playing the things. People have different sounds they want, this thing will sound great in the right hands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2014)

The reason I'm against the longer scale is because I dislike using thick strings.  I love the feel, sound, and control I get with thinner strings.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 11, 2014)

> This isnt the first 7 string Les Paul ever, Epiphone makes a couple (including a Matt Heafy signature) and they all suffer from the same problem: 24.75&#8243; scale length.





> Some people even spend time learning to PLAY them instead of just geeking out over scale length and stainless steel frets and pickup choices. Whoops.


-Trey Xavier 8/14/14

 Bit ironic.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 11, 2014)

fps said:


> I don't, but I DO think people who like djent automatically recoil from shorter scales like they're unusable, and it's an affectation that comes from internet forums rather than necessarily playing the things. People have different sounds they want, this thing will sound great in the right hands.


I mean, any scale length works for any tuning as long as you have thick enough strings but then you make a tradeoff for feel and timbre. And I think the whole internet forum thing is just a result of the fact that baritone guitars are harder to actually come across and try out for yourself (at least over here). How many production model 27 inch sevens are out there compared to 25.5?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The reason I'm against the longer scale is because I dislike using thick strings.  I love the feel, sound, and control I get with thinner strings.


But longer scale length gives you more tension with the same string gauges?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> But longer scale length gives you more tension with the same string gauges?



Which is why I like longer lengths.  Lets me use thinner strings, which I feel have a sharper, less woofy attack in the sound.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which is why I like longer lengths.  Lets me use thinner strings, which I feel have a sharper, less woofy attack in the sound.


But you said you were against longer scales


----------



## neurosis (Oct 11, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> F_u_cking beyond cool!
> 
> Edit: Here's a bigger pic:
> 
> ...



Hah!~ 

Oddly enough this looks like my Studio Deluxe. Do we have specs on these? Or one of those nice presentation videos? (not the one with the in-house team of nerds)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> But you said you were against longer scales



...., I meant to say shorter.


----------



## JustinG60 (Oct 11, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> That guy is an idiot and apparently he knows it since he has comments turned off on that article
> 
> Trey Xavier: Go djent in a fire, this guitar is for grownups.



HAHAHAHAHA ...i'm a Les Paul junkie so i'll probably break down and buy one


----------



## Zado (Oct 11, 2014)

> And now this. Thomann.de just listed a Les Paul 7 string for sale for &#8364;2,190 ($2764)



the USD price suggested in the article is totally bogus, USA made guitars are usually priced very differenty in EU,if you want the &#8364; price for an import you just need to add a couple of hundreds(when luck helps) to the dollar price.In USA it will probably cost around 1800-1900,not much more.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 11, 2014)

Zado said:


> the USD price suggested in the article is totally bogus, USA made guitars are usually priced very differenty in EU,if you want the  price for an import you just need to add a couple of hundreds(when luck helps) to the dollar price.In USA it will probably cost around 1800-1900,not much more.



Gibson's listed MAP for the Classic 7-string is $2499. On the other hand, that's probably the most objectively-accurate piece of information in the article.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 11, 2014)

I dig it! I like a 12" radius, I like that it has passive routes, and I have no issues with the scale length. 

If this was available as a Goldtop I would likely cream my pants.


----------



## jwade (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm going to get one and immediately swap out the chrome for gold hardware. So stoked.


----------



## fps (Oct 12, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> I dig it! I like a 12" radius, I like that it has passive routes, and I have no issues with the scale length.
> 
> If this was available as a Goldtop I would likely cream my pants.



Silverburst for me, yes I agree.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Gibson's listed MAP for the Classic 7-string is $2499. On the other hand, that's probably the most objectively-accurate piece of information in the article.



On top of that, the 6-sting version is $2280.


----------

